# Wouldn't you like to have your Airline Pilot say this?



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.barry.fireflyinternet.co.uk/ ... /pilot.htm


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't get it....was there something that was supposed to happen?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Nevermind, I didn't have the volume on. :lol: :withstupid:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Love it :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Lets get western, I love it!!!


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 16, 2004)

:beer: Sure would make you think twice.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

As it should be. :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Outstanding!!!!! As long as they know how to employ them..... :wink:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

lol good stuff


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That's great!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

:toofunny:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

All we need is one air marshal in civilian getup per flight, would save a lot of cash in the long run.


----------

